# 12 lb brisket cooking time?



## rbritt (Jan 20, 2005)

To all you pro's out there. how long do you smoke or cook a 12 lb brisket. I have a big pit with a firebox. How long at what temperature? Do you cook in over at all? Thanks of all responses.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm far from a pro. I usually go an hour and a half a pound at anywhere from 215 to 250 degrees.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

It depends on the type of wood used and how much smoke you want in the meat...With hickory, I personally put the raw brisket fat side up, leave for 10 hours at 225 to 250 degrees, wrap brisket in heavy duty tin foil (add spices at this point), and continue to cook for 2-3 hours at 300-325 degrees. take out, let cool for 1.5 hrs, slice, and re-heat in oven. If you try to cut meat while still hot, or continue to cook in tin foil longer than 3 hours, it will become chopped beef (slice won't stay together)...

For oak wood, you can smoke (time out of the tin foil) for same amount of time, just go a little hotter (300 to 325 is o.k.).

For mesquite, go shorter smoking time (6-8 hours at 225-250 degrees)...

Enjoy!


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Lat22 said:


> I'm far from a pro. I usually go an hour and a half a pound at anywhere from 215 to 250 degrees.


Same here. Although I check internal temp of the meat and pull it off around 190-195 wrap it foil and let it rest for an hour or so. Pulls the juices back into the meat that way and firms it up a bit. JMO.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

An hour and 15 minutes per pound at 225 degrees is how long I do them. Fat side up and plenty of your favorite dry rub. If the brisket is trimmed you might want to wet mop it with beer, oil, cider vinegar, rub seasoning and onion mixture every 45 minutes or so.


----------



## clouser (Jun 14, 2006)

I usually smoke with a mixture of pecan and oak. Here's how I do it.

1. Season the hell out of it with brisket seasoning.
2. Stick a meat thermometer in the center of the flat (the part that has the least amount of fat). I like using the digital thermometers you can buy from places like Linens & Things.
3. Put it on pit fat side down (some people do it fat side up) and try to keep the temp between 220-230.
4. When the internal temperature reaches 170, take the brisket off and wrap in foil, but leave the thermometer in the meat. Put the brisket back on the pit.
5. Leave the brisket on until the internal temp. reaches 190-195. 
6. Once the internal temp. reaches 190-195, put it in a cooler for 1-2 hours so the meat can "rest."

There's no telling how long it will take to cook. It just depends on the cut of meat. I'd say give yourself 12-14 hours.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

I ain't nevver couked won, but will suun, me kneads moor advize, put up lotz ov dirictshuns. pleeze


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey BH: I Tri n kook myne bout fitty nyne menutes prrr pownd @ bout too hundert n twintee for dagreez....


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Yu might bee a rednek cook iffin yer front yard lookz lik dis.............lmao


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Badhabit said:


> Yu might bee a rednek cook iffin yer front yard lookz lik dis.............lmao


I rezemble thaht remahrk. LMAO


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Your a nut darrel


Badhabit said:


> I ain't nevver couked won, but will suun, me kneads moor advize, put up lotz ov dirictshuns. pleeze


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*I does mine kinda backwards...*

One hour per pound total cooking time....season the heck out of it, wrap in foil...put in large roasting dish, in case some juices leak out, put in oven 225 at midnight.....sleep sound all night...get up 5:30 start smoker....unwrap and put on smoker fat side up @ 6 AM for another 6 hours.....bloody Mary or screwdriver, as the sun is rising, added to the cook helps attitude in early morning. Usually ready at noon thirty after resting 30 minutes. I have found that more than an hour a pound @ 225 makes it kinda too tender and and sort of mushy. But then....what do I know? LOL My smoker "likes" 225 deg. and will hold it with little attention. Mostly oak with some pecan.

Later
R3F


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Ok once its cooked how do you reheat it ,warm it to 190 then let it sit again ,or what,I'm talkin a whole brisket fully cooked in foil????


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Once it cools from the pit, slice it up - put slices in an aluminum pan. Put in oven at 250 till warm. Serve............


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

To much writing I"ll just keep it to my self. ha ha later jwcoop.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Dances With Fish said:


> Your a nut darrel


He might be a nut, but he sure can cook!


----------



## GOTTAILCORNBREAD (Jul 10, 2006)

6 hours for sliced 
8 hours for shredded


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

yall put your brisket in foil? might as well move it to the oven then! cuz your not smoking or q'in your braizing. 
I cook @ 215-225 on briskets, I always cook to temp about 195 and not by time but to rough guess it would be between 1-1.25 hours a lb no foil wrap unless I need them to stay warm after they come off the pit, I do let them rest a good 45 min to an hour under a foil tent so they finish cooking and redistribute their juices
I chop the point and slice the flat. 
I usually use Hickory or Pecan or a mix. 
Back when I was still learing I would baste with half jack and half apple juice every hour or so for a nice finished flavor but now I only open my smoker to add more fuel about 7-8 hours into the cook and it takes about 10-15 mins to get the ash cleaned out and back up to temp.
I use a dual temp wireless gauge like this one so i only have to glane up to see my temps from wherever I am in the house.
http://www.nextag.com/maverick-et_-_73/search-html


----------

